# Alloy wheel pics TT MK1 post them here



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

We love our cars , we love our wheels so look through this post & feel free to offer up your own pics if there isn't already a similar combination of body colour,wheel style, wheel colour 
I'l kick you off with my previous V6 & current

Gloss black Ronal 18inch 









same car same wheels but before they were changed to black










current V6 as i bought it










same car same wheels now powdercoated 2 tone & with winter tyres fitted










& on a recently purchased set of Ronal 18s










as of now on a set of 18inch powdercoated in "frozen" black


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Here's mine...


19" RS6 replicas running 235 35 tyres


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=158193&start=60


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=158193&start=60


Cheers mate , i did come across that when searching for similar but why have a definitive "aftermarket" post ? 
We just want to see any TT with any wheels on both for our own viewing pleasure & possibly to save ourselves from purchasing & fitting wheels that look better in the advert than they do on the car


----------



## gazfunk (Jun 6, 2014)

18''


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

My current 19's but thinking of changing :?


----------



## SBL (May 9, 2014)




----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

OZ superT's in anthracite


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Are those Ozs 19s ? They look ace & i think the same as my son has on his R32


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

OEM QS alloys in Gloss Black.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

sleeping fox said:


> Are those Ozs 19s ? They look ace & i think the same as my son has on his R32


Just little ol 18"s


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Another one with rs6 reps in 19 inch flavour. ..


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

conlechi said:


> sleeping fox said:
> 
> 
> > Are those Ozs 19s ? They look ace & i think the same as my son has on his R32
> ...


 My son is looking to switch from the 19s his car came with to the original spec OZ18s 
If they ever pop up anywhere feel free to PM me


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

sweatystt said:


> My current 19's but thinking of changing :?


Have the same but 18's. Good choice! 8)


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Same as another member here but 18". I bought the car with them but they've actually grown on me. Not the best picture ever but it shows the alloys...


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

19" RS4 style chrome powercoated, little bit of OEM+


----------



## mardell100 (Sep 15, 2014)

20's on mine


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

my current wheels [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

TheVarix said:


> Same as another member here but 18". I bought the car with them but they've actually grown on me. Not the best picture ever but it shows the alloys...


I like these the 6 spoke design suits the TT


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sweatystt said:


> My current 19's but thinking of changing :?


I had these in 18s then 19s on yellow about 12 years ago if I remember right they were very heavy


----------



## Skel (Oct 17, 2014)

sweatystt said:


> My current 19's but thinking of changing :?


If you do, will you sell?, may be interested for my 180q


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Crap pic, but just for the album 
polished comps


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Skel said:


> sweatystt said:
> 
> 
> > My current 19's but thinking of changing :?
> ...


Hi yes there for sale. Fitted with falken tyres with loads and loads of tread. All have some kerbing so could do with a refurb. Interested?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Stamford SSW Mesh.


----------



## Skel (Oct 17, 2014)

sweatystt said:


> Skel said:
> 
> 
> > sweatystt said:
> ...


Hi mate, a bit steep if I have to refurb each wheel (midland car care @ £200+) can you send me a pm, showing the damage on each wheel?


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

Good idea for a thread. I was thinking the other day we don't have enough new pics!


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Keep looking back over the thread & each time i come up with a new favourite .
Some great TTs & some pretty tasty wheels :wink: 
I was looking to sell some of my own but now thinking i may just sit on all 4 sets & rotate them with the season's


----------



## martyk (Oct 9, 2013)

The Gachet said:


> OEM QS alloys in Gloss Black.


That's the one. ....perfect.:mrgreen:


----------



## New2toTT (Apr 25, 2014)

martyk said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> > OEM QS alloys in Gloss Black.
> ...


Yeah love those QS ones - thinking about making mine black but not sure they will go with the Kingfisher...thoughts? 8)


----------



## DolomiteGreyTT (Jan 17, 2012)

16, 17, 18  (notice how different dolomitegrey looks in every pic)


----------



## sam1176uk (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## w32aphex (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

Audi Votex


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

w32aphex said:


>


Why did you not opt for a V6 bumper given the expense?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

18inch Quattro Sport replicas refurbed in hyper silver and diamond cut edge










Paul


----------



## w32aphex (Sep 21, 2014)

Serendipitous said:


> Why did you not opt for a V6 bumper given the expense?


Because I don't want one. It's not a V6.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

w32aphex said:


>


Very classy looking TT - can't go wrong with deep dish!


----------



## w32aphex (Sep 21, 2014)

MrQaud said:


> Very classy looking TT - can't go wrong with deep dish!


Thanks man.


----------



## lizttx (Oct 17, 2012)

Scabby old OEM 17" Comps
Nice and light, good sidewall depth when a pothole catches me out.
not as sexy as others, but there staying, refurb booked.
Anthracite grey, body coloured silver or polished chrome?
Decisions, Decisions!


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

19" DOTZ Fast 15s


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's a few I've seen at AitP and other places&#8230; (click to enlarge)

Mercedes rims








Mercedes rims








Mille Miglia Revenge II rims








Oz rims








Porsche twists








Phönixer rims (my faves 8) )


----------



## Large Package (Oct 12, 2014)

w32aphex said:


>


What wheels are these please aphex?

They are truly drool worthy...great choice 

I think they'd look great on my roadster


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Large Package said:


>


... liking this a lot ... this is how a TT should look- clean subtle and understated ... top job my friend ... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Steve


----------



## w32aphex (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks guys. These are the wheels: http://www.konigwheels.com/Privat-Home/KUP


----------



## Kellatron (Oct 13, 2012)

3sdm 0.01, colour will be changing to grey v soon


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Hhhhmmm , liking those a lot










not sure they will look as good once lightened ?


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Had these QS reps after my original V6 Ronals










then painted them anthracite










but these Oettinger RXXs will be on soon


----------



## Kellatron (Oct 13, 2012)

sleeping fox said:


> Hhhhmmm , liking those a lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photoshopped but gives you the general idea


----------



## RoadsterFin (Dec 9, 2014)

Old pic of the 18" Cupra r wheels, now with centercaps.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

[/quote]

Hi, love these wheels, what are they called?


----------



## robinnew (Feb 13, 2015)

Kellatron said:


> 3sdm 0.01, colour will be changing to grey v soon


Is your car glacier blue? 
Were these the wider rear wheels? 
18"? 
Is the car lowered? 
Do you have spacers?

Thanks very much, 
Rob


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

They look like ZCW "Raves" , i had a set on our A6 , around £400 new for 18s ? 
Look great on the TT


----------



## SBL (May 9, 2014)

MichaelAC said:


>


Hi, love these wheels, what are they called?[/quote]

Correct, they are ZCW raves.
Got them here http://www.lkperformance.co.uk/wheels/zcw/2774-rave
Very happy with them and couldn;t get much cheaper.


----------



## robinnew (Feb 13, 2015)

sleeping fox said:


> We love our cars , we love our wheels so look through this post & feel free to offer up your own pics if there isn't already a similar combination of body colour,wheel style, wheel colour
> I'l kick you off with my previous V6 & current
> 
> Gloss black Ronal 18inch
> ...


I have a glacier blue v6 and am thinking of powder-coating the Ronal 18s in satin black ... must be the only combination you haven't shown on the photos!! ;-)

Rob


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Oooops , when i first bought the Glacier blue V6 i had a set of Golf Anniversary BBS wheels in the garage from my son's Golf 
They had just been powdercoated in satin black so here is a pic (pre suspension drop )whilst i was having the split rim BBS Rs wheels refurbed










The above wheels are now on a TT forum members car


----------



## robinnew (Feb 13, 2015)

sleeping fox said:


> Oooops , when i first bought the Glacier blue V6 i had a set of Golf Anniversary BBS wheels in the garage from my son's Golf. They had just been powdercoated in satin black so here is a pic (pre suspension drop )whilst i was having the split rim BBS Rs wheels refurbed
> 
> Thanks very much. I will keep you posted.


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Rotifom blq finished in a limited run of 50 sets in bronze 19 x 8.5 et35 with 20mm spacers allround so final et15


----------



## coolie (Nov 8, 2014)

sleeping fox said:


> We love our cars , we love our wheels so look through this post & feel free to offer up your own pics if there isn't already a similar combination of body colour,wheel style, wheel colour
> I'l kick you off with my previous V6 & current
> 
> Gloss black Ronal 18inch
> ...


This reminds me that my Ronal's need refurbing - mine are looking a little tired, reckon it will lift my cars look


----------



## Kellatron (Oct 13, 2012)

robinnew said:


> Kellatron said:
> 
> 
> > 3sdm 0.01, colour will be changing to grey v soon
> ...


my car is Avus Silver. 
they are 8.5j all round 
18's tyes 
i dont think it is lowered in this picture, if it is it is on Apex springs but it is now on coilovers with 20mm rear spacers and 15mm front.


----------



## robinnew (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice! ... thanks ... Robin


----------



## w32aphex (Sep 21, 2014)

NWDSdaz said:


> Rotifom blq finished in a limited run of 50 sets in bronze 19 x 8.5 et35 with 20mm spacers allround so final et15


Quite like that mate.


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] from me as well


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

8.75 and 9.75 x 18 XXR



9 and 10 x 18 Artec turbo P.


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Apologies for slightly wandering Otopic but i can't show them on the TT just yet as the car is under the spanner until Monday having a few bits done 
My son removed these 19inch OZs today to run my BBS Rs alloys for a change of scene on his Mk4 R32


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

These are 18inch reps, and the rear ride hight has now been sorted !


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

sleeping fox said:


> Apologies for slightly wandering Otopic but i can't show them on the TT just yet as the car is under the spanner until Monday having a few bits done
> My son removed these 19inch OZs today to run my BBS Rs alloys for a change of scene on his Mk4 R32


They will look the nuts, I've been looking for a decent set for ages, when you get fed up with them drop me a PM... I'll expect to hear from you sometime next week then :wink:


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

triplefan said:


> sleeping fox said:
> 
> 
> > They will look the nuts, I've been looking for a decent set for ages, when you get fed up with them drop me a PM... I'll expect to hear from you sometime next week then :wink:


 Haha , i think i need some more tyres & a rota system  still have these boxed in garage waiting for a chance to try


----------



## m0rph_TTR (Jan 4, 2015)

here`s mine


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Audi Votex....


----------



## jgtis (Jan 14, 2011)

Looking good today 8)


----------



## bigootang (Dec 9, 2014)

Just fitted 20mm rear & 15mm front spacers....


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

bigootang said:


> Just fitted 20mm rear & 15mm front spacers....


Nice , any more pics of the splitter ?


----------



## bigootang (Dec 9, 2014)

It's a Cupra R splitter. Will see if I have any more pics..


----------



## robinnew (Feb 13, 2015)

sleeping fox said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > sleeping fox said:
> ...


Are these like yours please sleeping fox?

http://classifieds.wheel-whores.com/cla ... /view/4976

Anyone bought from WW?

Any idea of new cost?

Rob


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Yes,Yes,I need more wrapping and less piccing 
20" w 225/35/20 tyres


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Wrapping over Misano red :?  man i hope its easily reversed or i hope you really like it 
Wheels look great though


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Are these like yours please sleeping fox?

http://classifieds.wheel-whores.com/cla ... /view/4976

Anyone bought from WW?

Any idea of new cost?

Rob[/quote]

Haha , Rob those BBS split rims on WW linked are mine mate , i have 4 sets of wheels currently & 2 need new homes ,


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

sleeping fox said:


> Are these like yours please sleeping fox?
> 
> http://classifieds.wheel-whores.com/cla ... /view/4976
> 
> ...


Haha , Rob those BBS split rims on WW linked are mine mate , i have 4 sets of wheels currently & 2 need new homes ,[/quote]
Theres a set on ebay ,but no price given


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

blz-8027 said:


> sleeping fox said:
> 
> 
> > Are these like yours please sleeping fox?
> ...


Theres a set on ebay ,but no price given[/quote]

Linky ?


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

What about these with Avus silver? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18-GUN-METAL- ... 3f26c0acaa

My wheels are shocking as they are. If I had a new set for the car I could have a go at refurbing the ones I have and use them for winter tires? currently on silver 9 spoke oem


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

clewb said:


> What about these with Avus silver? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18-GUN-METAL- ... 3f26c0acaa
> 
> My wheels are shocking as they are. If I had a new set for the car I could have a go at refurbing the ones I have and use them for winter tires? currently on silver 9 spoke oem


I like em & if you do then why not have a go ? As you say you can always have a summer/winter set which is not a bad thing


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

sleeping fox said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> > What about these with Avus silver? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18-GUN-METAL- ... 3f26c0acaa
> ...


I like them too. Pay day in a week and looks like I've spent the money already! Will my tires fit on these? just had two new fronts (225/40/18 92Y) goodyear eagle f1 front and some kind of hankooks on the back


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

clewb said:


> sleeping fox said:
> 
> 
> > clewb said:
> ...


Yes mate the tyres will swap over no problem , the ebay wheels are 8j width so 225 40 are perfect fit & the offset at 35 is also ideal [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

]
My wheels are shocking as they are. If I had a new set for the car I could have a go at refurbing the ones I have and use them for winter tires? currently on silver 9 spoke oem[/quote said:


> I like em & if you do then why not have a go ? As you say you can always have a summer/winter set which is not a bad thing


I like them too. Pay day in a week and looks like I've spent the money already! Will my tires fit on these? just had two new fronts (225/40/18 92Y) goodyear eagle f1 front and some kind of hankooks on the back[/quote]

Yes mate the tyres will swap over no problem , the ebay wheels are 8j width so 225 40 are perfect fit & the offset at 35 is also ideal [smiley=thumbsup.gif][/quote]

Thanks  If i end up getting them about £80 for tireswap and fitting? Alignment needs doing so hung for a sheep as a lamb


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

£80 sounds ott to me , generally £10 a tyre at a decent tyre fitters to remove /refit + balance , just call in or ring a couple of local's ? 
Be sure to watch them though & check they have "touchless" machines 
no need for alignment if just changing wheels & tyres but if you do want it then check out Infinity Stockport at £66 all in 4 wheel alignment


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

sleeping fox said:


> £80 sounds ott to me , generally £10 a tyre at a decent tyre fitters to remove /refit + balance , just call in or ring a couple of local's ?
> Be sure to watch them though & check they have "touchless" machines
> no need for alignment if just changing wheels & tyres


ya thinking wheels + alignment. The alignment is out as a result I had to replace front tires earlier than I would have had to otherwise as the inside had premature wear


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Go to mytyres in the UK,I think is the english branch.
If you check thru the site it gives local fitters and the prices they charge..should get around 8quid per tyre including balancing and 4 tyres free alignment,2 tyres + 50% off alignment.


----------



## banditz (Feb 10, 2011)

MrQaud said:


> w32aphex said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Is that a standard color ?
best I've seen.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Here's the ABT Beast currently running it's Rial split rims...

Need to fit bigger rubber to these - 215 x 35 on a 9.5 inch rear is really stretched - going to put a 255 x 35 on the rear and a 225 x 40 on the front. Wheels are already spaced out 25 mm on the BMW wheel adapters and the coil overs wound right down but those big arches still seem to swallow up the wheels a bit!


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

MrQaud said:


> Here's the ABT Beast currently running it's Rial split rims...
> 
> Need to fit bigger rubber to these - 215 x 35 on a 9.5 inch rear is really stretched - going to put a 255 x 35 on the rear and a 225 x 40 on the front. Wheels are already spaced out 25 mm on the BMW wheel adapters and the coil overs wound right down but those big arches still seem to swallow up the wheels a bit!


Dude you need spacers to fill those arches! 
Also 255/35 won't have any stretch at all. Looks like you need some Porsche wheels 9 on the front and 10 or 11 rear!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Here's a few I've seen at AitP and other places&#8230; (click to enlarge)
> 
> Mercedes rims
> View attachment 5
> ...


Nice pic of my old porsche twists 8)


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

kettle said:


> MrQaud said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the ABT Beast currently running it's Rial split rims...
> ...


I have 25 mm spacers already on - was running 50 mm spacers before on my QS wheels but I can't use these as the wheels are BMW fitment. Will need to try and get wider adapters... Would love a set of 10 or 11's on the rear, but with the amount I've spent on the current wheels plus all the engine mods which are in progress at the moment I'd be shot by the wife


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah get some bigger adapters! looks like you will need 50mm
With those wheels its criminal not to have a slight stretch on the tyre. 255/35 won't give you any stretch... unless that is what you want.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

kettle said:


> Yeah get some bigger adapters! looks like you will need 50mm
> With those wheels its criminal not to have a slight stretch on the tyre. 255/35 won't give you any stretch... unless that is what you want.


Way too much stretch on them at the moment for my liking and I don't think it helps with making it look like it needs further spacing - perhaps wider tyres will make it look better...


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

This was my last car with 9.5 rear on a 225/40 tyre was stretched but not massively.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

kettle said:


> This was my last car with 9.5 rear on a 225/40 tyre was stretched but not massively.


Yep, yours looks good with those tyres but my tyres are a 215 35 and I think it looks a bit ridiculous - maybe I'm getting old and sensible


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

MrQaud said:


> my tyres are a 215 35 and I think it looks a bit ridiculous - maybe I'm getting old and sensible


Stretch is not my thing, but what you have looks normal to me, you just need your rim further outwards, hard to say from the photo but it looks in the region of 25-30mm


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

That stretch is not for me on any level both from looks & safety , any reasonable speed + a corner & i would worry about shedding my load


----------



## w32aphex (Sep 21, 2014)

banditz said:


> MrQaud said:
> 
> 
> > w32aphex said:
> ...


Yeah, ocean blue but it's a fresh paint job.


----------



## NJM_225_Avus (Nov 3, 2014)

Just been browsing Wak's site - think I have come across the perfect TT (for me at least). http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/drl/drl.htm The black mk1 is spectacular. I really like the RS4 (I think) wheels. Does anyone know if these fit OK or need some adapters. Mine is Avus Silver, but love the DRLs and irritatingly the 3 bar grill. Haven't seen an Avus with the RS4s on it though. How is it possible to buy a 12 year old car and still want to throw cash at it?!?


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

As of today


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

sleeping fox said:


> As of today


They look nice - what are they?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

sleeping fox said:


> As of today


Bloody trees, just when you press the shutter one jumps out...


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> They look nice - what are they?[/quote:2bimwciz said:
> 
> 
> > They are 18inch made by Riva / Fox , very similar to the BBS Sr style only much cheaper  lightweight though , 9kg each one which is much less than the Ronal 7spokes taken off


----------



## glew08 (Apr 12, 2011)

Whilst my wheels are being refurbished and the cars in storage over winter I've dropped my QS onto an old set of mk4 Golf 4motion Santa Monicas (they need a refurb themselves - which is why they were sat around not being used).

Just thought I'd share what they look like - Just to confirm before anyone beats me up about defacing a QS I won't be running the car on these - purely for storage.

They look a bit small on the QS (because I'm used to the larger wheels) - but could look ok if you're used to 17" - probably need some spaces to fill the arch a little more?


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

glew08 said:


> Whilst my wheels are being refurbished and the cars in storage over winter I've dropped my QS onto an old set of mk4 Golf 4motion Santa Monicas (they need a refurb themselves - which is why they were sat around not being used).
> 
> Just thought I'd share what they look like - Just to confirm before anyone beats me up about defacing a QS I won't be running the car on these - purely for storage.
> 
> They look a bit small on the QS (because I'm used to the larger wheels) - but could look ok if you're used to 17" - probably need some spaces to fill the arch a little more?


They would look good polished up ,better search ebay now


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Recently changed to these. Still 19s. What dya think?? I went for slightly deeper tyres but think they'd look better with lower profiles on :?


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

i keep looking at these .....not time to buy ....yet, lol


----------



## DUBNBASS (Sep 27, 2014)

glew08 said:


> Whilst my wheels are being refurbished and the cars in storage over winter I've dropped my QS onto an old set of mk4 Golf 4motion Santa Monicas (they need a refurb themselves - which is why they were sat around not being used).
> 
> Just thought I'd share what they look like - Just to confirm before anyone beats me up about defacing a QS I won't be running the car on these - purely for storage.
> 
> They look a bit small on the QS (because I'm used to the larger wheels) - but could look ok if you're used to 17" - probably need some spaces to fill the arch a little more?


Would you be interested in selling them once you have your others back my mates desperate for a set for his old mans golf


----------



## glew08 (Apr 12, 2011)

DUBNBASS said:


> glew08 said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst my wheels are being refurbished and the cars in storage over winter I've dropped my QS onto an old set of mk4 Golf 4motion Santa Monicas (they need a refurb themselves - which is why they were sat around not being used).
> ...


Must be a popular wheel - you're the second person to ask. I had them for my Golf V6 4 motion - but thats being sold. So they may be available. I'll P.M. you.


----------



## VdoubleU (Jan 29, 2015)

Ian_W said:


> 19" RS4 style chrome powercoated, little bit of OEM+


You got any more photos? was considering getting mine polished/chrome powder coated.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

VdoubleU said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> > 19" RS4 style chrome powercoated, little bit of OEM+
> ...


Here you go, not got any great ones sadly, hopefully that will changes this summer 8)











I would love them polished or chrome plated but tbh I don't have the time for the up keep required to keep that type of finish nice so this is a compromise.


----------



## Skel (Oct 17, 2014)

infidel.uk said:


> i keep looking at these .....not time to buy ....yet, lol


Love these wheels, what make are they?


----------



## VdoubleU (Jan 29, 2015)

Ian_W said:


> VdoubleU said:
> 
> 
> > Ian_W said:
> ...


I think the finish is perfect to be honest! Not too shiny and not plain silver. Need two of my wheels refurbing so will ask how much they'd charge for all 4 chromed.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Wheels resprayed and I think they really set the car off now. Looks bad ass


----------



## barrym381 (Oct 3, 2012)

some 3dsms


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

barrym381 said:


> some 3dsms


 They suit real well , nice move


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

These are what are fitted now. no they arent the same as what I posted back in Feb
Those have been moved back to a renault.
Differences: these are 8j 5 hole and 45 mm offset. Others were 7.5j 10 hole multifit and 42 mm offset.
Oh and rear tyres are 235/35/20..245/30/20 may be an option later and raise the rear a little.




























There is no red left now except under the spoiler ..not sure what to do with that(or the rings)










btw the ride height/ground clearance is witin a few mm of post facelift all round.


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

Got time last weekend to get my tyres put on my newly painted wheels (by me) and get them fitted.
I could not put my spacers back on because i forgot that my RS4 rep winters i had on use taper bolts and my BBS RS11s are radius, so i will have to get another set of bolts.
Here are a few photos.








































I fully stripped and repainted them.
As i am not keen on black wheels. even though my winters are black, and silver is a bit boring i was going to paint the centres blue to match the car but i thought it was going to be a bit much so i painted the rim and centre nut blue to match.
Opinions welcome.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

w32aphex said:


> NWDSdaz said:
> 
> 
> > Rotifom blq finished in a limited run of 50 sets in bronze 19 x 8.5 et35 with 20mm spacers allround so final et15
> ...


Me too. Different.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Any one With ronal 17s'?

I would like to see how they look thanks, for winter setup.

Thanks


----------



## pezzzer1975 (Jul 15, 2014)

Im chuffed with these


----------



## TTornottobe (Feb 10, 2015)

Got these the other day
Still need to refurb the rears and centre caps


----------



## zerocake (Jul 4, 2014)

8)


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Newly refurbished 19" Oettingers RXXs with 235/35. Love em


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Eta Beta 19's. Staggered and concaved rears.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

OeTT said:


> Newly refurbished 19" Oettingers RXXs with 235/35. Love em


Spot on, they suit the TT really well


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Most awful alloys i've seen. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

https://cars.donedeal.ie/cars-for-sale/ ... ct/9201282


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

clewb said:


> Most awful alloys i've seen. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> https://cars.donedeal.ie/cars-for-sale/ ... ct/9201282











Wow! Now that's a look - a terrible look, but it's a 'look'.  
Red rims with a water droplet wrap?!?
Not so much 'Done Deal' as 'Done In' [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Haha yup. Done deal is just a stuff for sale website though (like Gumtree etc) so don't hold it against them just whoever's done that ! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Gad to see the post is still going 
, needless to say i changed the factory wheels on my Z4M within weeks of purchase


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sleeping fox said:


> Gad to see the post is still going
> , needless to say i changed the factory wheels on my Z4M within weeks of purchase


But not the rest?! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

